# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΑΝΤΑΛΑΣΣΕΤΑΙ] Ανταλλάσσεται κλουβί.

## Θοδωρής

Ανταλασεται η κλουβα σαν της φωτογραφιας σε πολυ καλη κατασταση,
Χρωμα καγκελου χρυσο, χρωμα πατου καφε, χρωμα ταιστων λευκα.
Την εχω ντυσει εξωτερικα με λευκο πλεγμα για προστασια των πουλιων το οποιο αφαιρειτε
Διαστασεις 50*40*80 υψος
Ανταλασεται με ζευγαρωστρα κατα προτημηση 90cm.
Περιωχη Αθήνα (Αιγαλεω).

----------


## stephan

Γραψε και την αποσταση αναμεσα στα κάγκελα, ειναι χρήσιμο στοιχείο για να ξερουμε τι παπαγάλοι μπορουν να μπουν.

----------


## saxo_29

Στεφανε, λογικα το κενο ειναι 1,9-2εκ. Ειχα το ιδιο κλουβι και το κενο ηταν 1.9

----------


## Θοδωρής

2 εκατοστα ειναι η αποσταση

----------


## wizardbeats

εχω μια 60αρα εαν ενδιαφερεσαι σε αριστη κατασταση.αλλα και μια 90αρα καπως μεταχειρισμενη

----------


## Θοδωρής

Η αγγελια ανταλαγης ισχυει ακομα

----------


## wizardbeats

ισχυει???

----------


## Θοδωρής

Ναι ισχυει

----------


## george45

> Ναι ισχυει


Καλησπέρα!
Το χρειάζομαι για 2ο κλουβί για κοκατίλ όταν πηγαίνω επαρχία!Δεν έχω όμως ζευγαρώστρα!Αν σε ενδιαφέρει κάτι άλλο, μπορώ να σου δώσω τα 2 σταντ (το μικρό θέλει κόλλημα), τη μικρή φωλιά και τη θερμαντική πλάκα.Έχω κι ένα μικρό κλουβί αγορασμένο προ ημερών, χρησιμοποιημένο για λίγες ώρες.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## wizardbeats

Ισχυει????

----------

